# paying for pastry school



## mizsant (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been researching pastry schools and have my heart set on attending Tante Marie in San Francisco. While it's significantly cheaper than most of the other schools I've looked at, I still don't have an extra $10k lying around and I'm told Tante Marie does not offer financial aid. Wondering if any of you have gone through a similar program, and how did you pay for it? Personal loans? Save up and pay in one chunk?

Any advice appreciated. Thanks!
-Laura


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Unless you come from a family with money, I don't see any students at my college able to pay their culinary programs up front. Typically their family does but there are exceptions. 

Without knowing you, it seems that most people can't even save $100 a month nowadays. 

Before spending all this time and money, have you worked in restaurants before? Also, why not look into City College of SF?


----------



## mizsant (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm not a resident of California, so I was under the impression that City College wouldn't be much more affordable for me?


----------



## mizsant (Jun 9, 2009)

also, it seems that City College does not have a program geared specifically towards baking & pastry. is that correct?


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Where do you live? Lets start with that.


----------



## jojobaltimore (Feb 1, 2008)

Sallie Mae offers private student loans... I think you will need the career training loan that they offer. If your credit is good 700+ they will give you all the money in the world that you will need to cover the loan and living expense up to like 60K. If not you will need a trustworthy cosigner..

I read good things about that school on the internet


----------



## lassam (Feb 20, 2011)

check out the Dame Excoffier Scholarship. If your a woman, they are are a a very prestigious group of woman that have made a difference in the hopsitality industry. they do alot of fundraising and give schoalrships ranging from 500-5000. also, i know at least the canadian government has some scholarships and awards they give. also, if you aren't totally american/canadian alot of funds exsist. I am half italian and there are italian scholarships out there for me. google google google! hope that helps!


----------



## abhijit10 (Jan 24, 2011)

HI I'm from India.I've been enrolled for BAKING AND PASTRY ARTS MANAGEMENT PROGRAM at George Brown College,Toronto for Sept 2011 intake.If you are looking for good baking & pastry program its a very reputed program with industry internship.Tuition fees is 12,500 CAD per year i.e  25,000 CAD for 2 yr program which are resonable.I've also taken student loan in my country, you can do the same.You can get scholarships from various sources.


----------



## linny29 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am with JoJo, there are lots of companies that do financial aid for what ever kind of school you go to. I used Sallie Mae loans for mine


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

Laura:

I worked and saved money for several years to pay for school.

What state do you live in? If you live in California, do you desire to study in northern California, or southern California?

*Shaw Guides* lists most community college programs, but not every program is listed with them.

*ACF* has their own list of accredited schools.

After search Shaw Guides, here is a list of community colleges offering Baking and Pastry Arts Programs and Courses:

*Diablo Valley College*: *Brochure*

*Laney College*: *Brochure*

*Delta College*

*Cabrillo College*: *Courses*, *Brochure*

*Los Angeles Trade and Technical College*

*Long Beach City College*

*Orange Coast College*




























Good luck. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

